# Salt blocks?



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Himilayen salt blocks, dose anyone give them to your goats. I went into a horse supply store and they has them there, thought the goats may like them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I stick with just the loose goat mineral. I don't want the goats eating just salt and then not eating the minerals.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ditto 
M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't and wouldn't use them for my goats. I do have a couple in my horse's pens...they seem to really like them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also prefer.. the loose salt and minerals.... :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought a salt lick a while back probably a little over a year ago? The goats like to lick on it now and then, I think if the goats were going crazy with it and not using their mineral I would not keep it in the pen for them. Ours aren't using theirs enough to have me concerned.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Redmonds has a natural salt rock for your critters... It is packed full of minerals, natural and the goats love them.











> Harvested from deep within the earth in Southern Utah, Redmond Rock™ is a natural sea salt lick containing more than 60 trace minerals. Redmond Rock plays an important role in providing the essential trace minerals missing from many natural forages. Redmond Rock aids in better hydration, electrolyte balance, coat health and joint function.





> Dairy
> The minerals that come from this part of the earth are exceptionally unique. Redmond Conditioner contains over 60 minerals that nature put together in a near perfect blend. The balance and proportion of these minerals have caused some amazing results. Redmond Conditioner is not only an excellent mineral source but a superior toxin binder.
> 
> After switching to Redmond Conditioner, most dairies experience lower somatic cell counts, higher components, more and stronger heats, less mastitis related issues, less hoof problems, and fresh and sick cows staying on feed better. You should expect to see your mineral costs go down because the cows won't consume so much of the "high powered" mineral that most people think they need. In fact, many dairies have pulled a major portion of the mineral package out of the ration for the use of Redmond Conditioner.


http://www.realsalt.com/ Its for humans too!

We use the Redmonds #4 minerals on the pasture, the first year we did it, our pasture was about 5 times as thick as the year before. What is nice is the fact that when I am putting it on, my goats will come up and eat it out of my hand, I can stick my face in the bag and eat it if I wanted... Its all natural! http://www.redmondnatural.com/soil-application/


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll second the reccommendation on Redmond Rocks, for horses, at least. My horses love them. They are like horsey crack LOL. I'm down to just one horse now but she'll always have access to a Redmond Rock.
(They're pretty too LOL)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw those at my feed store and was wondering if they were good for goats. I may pick one up and see if they like it!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

It comes in loose mineral form too.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol how funny that you posted about that red rock. I was just giving my mom grief about buying that for my goats. I told her, "mom, they will just think it is a rock" but hey, they love it! 

Mom said the rock tasted pretty good...yes, she did swipe her finger and try it lol


----------

